# I'm Back!!!



## Hedar (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello eveybody!
I don't know if someone remember me, anyway, after 3 month of hard work finally Holidays starts.

I usually post funny things about italian rescuer...

This is our Heli-ambulance during a... strange mission  

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=J8ZtQxR-WN8

Hello again from Novara, Italy.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 30, 2007)

*Welcome Back!!*

YEHHHH!!! That was a pretty funny "You Tube"  Hope that things are going well and your Holiday was a blast!  Stay safe and well! ^_^


----------

